
Space Cadets and Rat Utopias - mr_tyzic
http://theappendix.net/issues/2014/7/space-cadets-and-rat-utopias
======
afafsd
I certainly agree with the idea that a fairly large amount of private
indoor/outdoor space is conducive to happiness and mental health. The tendency
of central planners to want everybody to live in a small space and commute by
public transport in the name of "efficiency" and "the environment" is
depressing. Let's all have half an acre of land, a nice car, and a properly
planned road system so we can all get from A to B without running into too
much traffic. (Of course you'd want walkable town/city centres as well.)

I don't think we need to centrally plan our society to make people happy, we
just have to stop getting in the way of letting people have what they want.

~~~
mangodrunk
What you're proposing is the status quo, which leads to environmentally and
economically bad situations. You're basically describing the false claims of
suburbia. Giving everyone a half acre, a car, and the infrastructure to
support that would cause deforestation and a lot of pollution. Not to mention
the encroachment on the habitats of many animals already under stress due to
loss of habitat. I'm sorry, but a backyard (with the noise of your neighbor
mowing their lawn, blowing leaves, etc) is not similar to being in a remote
area with a great view. As with suburbia, this research seems rather outdated.

